# Bulk Lights



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm thinking of doing something this year, instead of nothing again.

Anyways, I need help on what would be the best option for about 80 lights that are either strung together or are battery powered and flicker like candles. I was thinking that I could use the battery powered tealights, but that would be expensive, so what would be the best option? Would DIY led's be the way to go?


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

if you want cheap go for DIY but your better off Fire safety wise going with some strung lights individual is hard to do


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm confident with my DIY skills, I've built several led fixtures for my aquariums and those are using a lot more volts than what I'd probably use here. 

The problem with going with a ready-made string of lights is that I need the distance between each bulb an exact number of inches.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

You can buy flicker LEDs in bulk for pennies apiece. You can either use them as-is, or we have half dozen tutorials on here dealing with how to team them up with other LED's to either make them brighter or different color, etc.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

corey872 said:


> You can buy flicker LEDs in bulk for pennies apiece. You can either use them as-is, or we have half dozen tutorials on here dealing with how to team them up with other LED's to either make them brighter or different color, etc.


Cool, I just need the diodes themself, but all I'm finding on google is the diodes with the fake plastic candle thing around them. Where would I get only the diodes?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27560

or try googling: Randomly Flickering Flashing 5mm LED


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10pc-Random...ultDomain_0&hash=item27bf5414cb#ht_1480wt_954


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Woah, that's a good deal! Thanks a ton!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

His Ebay store is kinda hard to find stuff in but I found this deal that I think I might order

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100pc-Rando...-Flashing-5mm-LED-/120804819540#ht_1410wt_954


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, that's an even better deal! Thanks!


----------

